# Vintage Dinner in the woods.... Thoughts?!?!



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

jack-o-lanterns, costumes, and party games. (bobbing for apples and such). Have a camp fire and a ghost story contest.. or just a telling like in the original tale of Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## KasEck (Oct 9, 2013)

costumes are a must!!  I do costume contest every year. Its turned into a big hit. Im having the dinner with close friends and family before the party. Thank you so much for the ideas. I love the jack o lanterns. I would love to have them light the whole setting. I just want something fun and different before I scare the mess out of everyone haha trying something new never hurts haha


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

you need some old fasiond "dares" too. "how long can you keep your hand in a corpse" (fake corpsed body filled with cooked pasta, fake blood and grapes (and whatever) they have to go in see the body and then be blind folded they stick their hand in and well.. you might want a bucket for some....but the fake blood all over their hand preps the next victim


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think this is a beautiful look with lit jack-o-lanterns - 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955205731521/


----------



## KasEck (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahhhhh I love it!!!!! Thank you guys so much. These ideas are amazing.


----------



## skellie (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe have some framed pictures of people in old Halloween pictures on the table, like this http://www.babble.com/mom/25-totally-odd-awesome-vintage-halloween-photos/


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

This sounds like an amazing idea, if it's possible take pictures on how it turns out  i'd love to see this


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the idea!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I posted these pics in the "Dinner Tables" thread but I'll post a couple here too. My husband and I had our anniversary dinner (Oct 6th) outside under our old apple tree last year. It wasn't necessarily Halloween-themed except for the setting (trees changing color), and I used a few pieces of Halloween dinnerware and black tablecloths. I recommend hanging lanterns or chandeliers from trees, and having some candelabra on the table. Our table was actually situated over a lovely arching branch, and in the midst of a semi-circle of raspberry bushes. But be careful with candle flame and trees! Maybe go with battery operated candles just to be safe? I actually had a fire extinguisher hidden nearby in case of emergency. Since your party will be Halloween-themed I would definitely put some pumpkins around. My biggest concern when I was planning our little dinner was how to keep the food warm since the location was a little hike from the house. We just prepared our plates inside, wrapped them in foil, and the food stayed warm even though we were eating in complete darkness on a chilly October night in NY. If your location is out in the woods that may be your biggest challenge...keeping food warm. Oh wait, maybe not, I see you're in GA : )


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

An idea would be to have a row of tables lined up ... dressed in halloween tablecloths, candelabras, floating fake candles hanging from trees. Small branches , leaves, mice, spiders and snakes can be used for decorations on the table. Put table settings in place with glasses. Serve food family style ... and have a bar set up for drinks that your guest can get at will and a dessert/ candy table for guests to help themselves throughout the evening. Line the perimeter of the tables with lit pumpkins and lanterns ... and if possible have a ghoulish bartender/ butler.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

How about lining the path with glowing things - balls or planters etc. There is glow-in-the-dark spray paint you can buy at most hardware/DIY stores that is excellent for helping set a spooky scene and give a bit of lighting as well.


----------

